# My "This is why I work so hard to get my bonus" Haul



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 14, 2008)

So today I had a little retail therapy. I went to Sephora, Holt Renfrew, Shoppers Drug Mart and The Bay! Enjoy!

All My Purchase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Chanel Lipgloss: Gold Light
Chanel Lipgloss: Ironic Tonic
Fresh Firebird Mascara
Dior Iconic Mascara
Bare Escentuals Lips Buxom Dolly (Sample from Sephora)
Gosh Black Liquid Eyeliner
Nars Blush:Outlaw
Nars Blush: Orgasm
Nars Eyeshadow Duo: Cordura
Dior Palette: Earth Tones
Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer: Almond 







And I kept some money for all the MAC Collections coming out on the 25th


----------



## snowflakelashes (Sep 14, 2008)

Sweet retail therapy


----------



## cuteillusi0ns (Sep 14, 2008)

retail therapy.....what a good excuse to buy makeup huh?
LOL
great haul :]
and my wallet is OFFICIALLY gunna hate me in the next couple of months....
stupid yummy collections.


----------



## nunu (Sep 14, 2008)

great haul! enjoy.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 14, 2008)

i love retail therapy. i was just eyeing that firebird mascara today, let us know how it is.


----------



## embabe89 (Sep 16, 2008)

i love it all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  especially the nars blushes!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 16, 2008)

I love everything you got!


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 17, 2008)

Great haul! I am totally envious!


----------



## diva32472 (Sep 17, 2008)

there is nothing like retail therapy to get you thru the day


----------

